# Temperatures determine if dogs can be outside.



## babsbag (Dec 1, 2015)

In a county in PA dogs cannot be outside unattended for more than 30 minutes if it is below 26° or above 92°. It doesn't take effect for a year so hopefully some ranchers will set them straight. Should I bring in my goats too? Or I know, I'll bring the coyotes in to my house too. Summers where I live are over 92° every day from May-Oct. 

CA will be next to implement something like this. Glad I live in a rural county. 

http://www.lehighvalleylive.com/news/index.ssf/2015/11/pa_county_sets_weather_limits.html


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 1, 2015)

Our blankety blank govt waging a war against common sense. So we can't keep our dogs out for more than 30 minutes if temps are above 92. But if you're a laborer working outdoors, you BETTER be at work and on the job your entire shift (all day?!), or no more paycheck for you! Wonder how folks will like this when it now takes 3 years to build a new home. or re-pave a section of roadway, etc.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 1, 2015)

Oh, my word. What about my poor horses? Look at them standing there sweating! What a cruel animal owner I am - why haven't I built them an air-conditioned barn that I can lock them into so they can go stir crazy from confinement?!


----------



## chiques chicks (Dec 1, 2015)

I live in PA, although not that county. 30 minutes? My dog (an inside house dog) hates to come in after only 30 minutes at 26°, especially if it's sunny and there is fresh dry snow to play in! 

More do gooders telling me how to treat my animals with no knowledge of their circumstances. Typical no thought regulation. Is the enforcer going to suit there with a stopwatch to see when you walk out with your animal? And 92°, my dog would go nuts if I was out working in the summer and she wasn't out lounging in the shade watching me work! 

I fully understand insuring they have shelter, water, etc, but honestly, I care about my animals. I spend $1000's on fences, shelters, food, care. I think I know them better than some bureaucrat. There have been times in my life I have bought the animals food before myself.

Those who tie their animals out and ingot them, yes, teach them or take away their animals. Leave the rest of us alone. (My dog is a rescue from an abused situation and not the first abuse rescue I've owned).

Sorry for the rant.


----------

